# Kanger subtank mini replacement tank?



## Viper_SA (22/3/15)

I can't seem to find one on any websites.Does anyone stock replacement tanks for the Kanger subtank mini?


----------



## Derick (22/3/15)

We'll be getting some in about 2 or 3 weeks if you don't come right before then


----------



## KieranD (22/3/15)

I have 1 available for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/15)

Thanks @KieranD, didn't see it on your website. @Derick if I don't come right I will be in contact for sure, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (22/3/15)

I am looking for a nano replacement glass. Please let me know if anybody has one.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------

